# Here is another fence sitter for me



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm wondering if this is one of those government programs the North Dakota Farm Bureau would be against. Would they be against it if it was in North Dakota? Is it worth it to the taxpayer? Is it worth it to the species? Since none of us know for sure opinions would be great. Like I said I look at this and have mixed feelings. If the species needs it great, but if they don't it's a waste of taxpayer money when our country is already hurting. I don't know.



> Gov't Paying Farmers, Ranchers $112M to Protect Bird Too Numerous to be Threatened
> Friday, August 19, 2011
> By Tierney Smith
> 
> ...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

while I don't care to see the extinction of any animal it is part of the circle of life. The PETA crowd wants to point fingers when any animal is near extinction but many more species have suffered extinction before man set foot on this planet than after. The habitat on this planet is constantly changing. Whenever a niche species develops it is doomed from the start as eventually it's habitat will change or disapear. Often we can try give them another 100 years here and there but at what cost. Nature takes care of itself. As one species disappears another will move in and take its place. Man thinks in terms of years while nature operates in terms of eons. Many species (like the condor) have just outlived their time and usefullness. Ultimately as hard as we try, all we can do is delay their extinction.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You may be correct dakotashooter2. It however is certainly in conflict with many adaptation theories. When is the last time you had a good woolly mammoth steak.  I guess they disappeared before PETA had a push for spear registration.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

As a bird hunter I would have to say I am for it.
Their numbers are dropping drastically - endangered would mean the population is well below huntable in fact possibly not capable of sustaining the species - I would hate to see it get that low before we do anything about it.
Preserving habitat would provide additional benifits - less prairie and sod lost to the plow for crops and development, and benifits to other populations such as antelope and mule deer. Once these areas are lost they will not return.

A big cause is the west nile virus - where it came from and is it survival of the fittest - I don't know


----------

